# Rollers question



## Standoff (18 Jan 2013)

Although I can happily cycle for four hours at 17mph on the road (with breaks) the rollers are killing me.
One hour the lactic is murder. Never get that on the road. Is it just because its non stop pedalling? Heart rate is same as road speeds but legs are killing me. In fact everything seems worse! Back, arms, backside....pain all the way!

Also, anyone done a DIY e-motion conversion? Looks to make them a lot more useable.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2013)

There perfectly usable you just need to build yourself upto it. There's not the same air cooling, interest, changeable position (unless you are really talented) factors compared to the road though which makes it harder.

I've been on mine for just over an hour straight, Steve Lampier (a local pro) was on his for over 2 hours


----------



## Ghost Donkey (18 Jan 2013)

Don't forget you're using your back and arms to avoid a comedy you've been framed moment the whole time you're on the rollers. I swear by mine. Or at them. Stick with it. I still can't do any of the flash tricks that some folk can do but it's never boring.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (23 Jan 2013)

Absolutely because of non-stop, same position pedalling. Minimal weight shift, no standing, coasting, stopping at junctions etc. Before I bought a set many people told me they are dull. On resistance level 2 for an hour they are anything but dull !

I haven't done and e-motion conversion yet but I'm looking into it. Can't be that difficult....


----------



## Standoff (23 Jan 2013)

Yes I think it looks like the e-motion conversion allows a bit more movement so that might help in the comfort stakes.
Agree...an hour on rollers is no way dull!


----------



## Richard1537 (25 Jan 2013)

Totally agree, I normally do about an hour, i move from the hoods to the bars then the drops constantly to try and change position but it's still pretty hard going. Normally just stop twice for a few seconds take a drink. I normally stay round the highest couple of gears and push 24/25 mph, is this the normal or would it be an idea to mix it up with lower gears too. My rollers are not the resistance type.


----------



## Standoff (25 Jan 2013)

24 mph! I manage 17.. Occasionally hit thirty but only for a minute. Reckon an hour is equivalent to two on the road.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

With no wind resistance whatsoever you should be able to go slightly faster than the road but tbh i wouldn't pay too much attention to the speed. The lactate is a good thing. It's the only way to improve this process. Keep at it. 
More of a turbo guy myself and i do find switching hand and body position negates any aches and pains afterward. 
Rollers are great but i like to watch a dvd or similar whilst destroying my very being.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

Richard1537 said:


> Totally agree, I normally do about an hour, i move from the hoods to the bars then the drops constantly to try and change position but it's still pretty hard going. Normally just stop twice for a few seconds take a drink. I normally stay round the highest couple of gears and push 24/25 mph, is this the normal or would it be an idea to mix it up with lower gears too. My rollers are not the resistance type.


You won't be building massive power but rollers are invaluable for good form and spinning. I bet since you have been doing it your normal cadence has risen? I have been doing cadence sessions of 120-130rpm and when i do my normal 80-90rpm it seems slow in comparison. The turbo also allows you to do very low cadence/strength sessions but you can also do that on rollers that have resistance. I personally like to just be able to switch off with the turbo. I dare not watch a dvd on my laptop whilst on rollers. THE FEAR!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (25 Jan 2013)

I've been one of the lucky ones that has never had roller fear. Don't get me wrong though, I can't sit upright eating a bowl of cereal like some clips I've seen !
I have never watched anything whilst having a session, doesn't it switch your concentration to the film rather than your training ?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I've been one of the lucky ones that has never had roller fear. Don't get me wrong though, I can't sit upright eating a bowl of cereal like some clips I've seen !
> I have never watched anything whilst having a session, doesn't it switch your concentration to the film rather than your training ?


That's kind of the point. I use training software called Trainerroad and it sets up really punishing 6 week programmes for you. I am doing some just now that are destroying my inner core!!! 

When you are hitting 350watts for the 4th time, for ten minutes at a time, you need some sort of distraction or you will simply count the seconds to your impending death. 

Interestingly enough the workout before my last one this very thing happened. I bonked on the 40 minute mark. Just ran out of steam. Some days are just better than others and when i train on the turbo it tends to be bloody painful. 

I just keep thinking of how much faster i will be come summer.


----------



## Standoff (26 Jan 2013)

I'm thinking the road pain may be the same but I'll be going a bit faster. We'll see!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jan 2013)

Standoff said:


> I'm thinking the road pain may be the same but I'll be going a bit faster. We'll see!


Being out on the road with the good bike seems eons away. Bloody snow.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Being out on the road with the good bike seems eons away. Bloody snow.


 
Doesnt it just, I hope "the big thaw" does happen tomorrow as has been forecast. I did try leave leave the house on the bike last week, only once mind, it was just awful. I was kind of kidding myself it would be fine when I knew it wouldn't. On a plus note, Spring is just around the corner which we all know is the new summer ! !


----------



## Standoff (26 Jan 2013)

As long as the roads are not icy I'm out! See if all this roller hell has done any good..


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jan 2013)

Roads covered with snow here and it's around freezing temp. Could do off road but even then it's pretty miserable. Much better sweating within an inch of your life on the tt or rollers. Maybe.......


----------



## Richard1537 (29 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> You won't be building massive power but rollers are invaluable for good form and spinning. I bet since you have been doing it your normal cadence has risen? I have been doing cadence sessions of 120-130rpm and when i do my normal 80-90rpm it seems slow in comparison. The turbo also allows you to do very low cadence/strength sessions but you can also do that on rollers that have resistance. I personally like to just be able to switch off with the turbo. I dare not watch a dvd on my laptop whilst on rollers. THE FEAR!


 
Yeah mate the past couple of weeks now i'm starting to notice that i can hold a good steady fast pace for longer and my cool down rest period between hard efforts is now also a faster pace than it used to be.
My normal hour might be something like this..
10 mins warm up
10 mins of (30sec burst in highest gear about 35mph then 30 cool at slow pace)
10 mins 21-22 mph
10 mins of (30sec burst in highest gear about 35mph then 30 cool at slow pace)
20 mins steady 24-25 mph
(All done in highest couple of gears)

Anyone any views on this? does it sound useful or is there anything i could do different or better??


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Jan 2013)

Richard1537 said:


> Anyone any views on this? does it sound useful or is there anything i could do different or better??


 
depends on what you are trying to achieve, and why..


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2013)

Depending on your aims, then there are most likely lots of things you could be doing better.


----------



## Richard1537 (29 Jan 2013)

Well i'm not trying to enter the tour!  but would be quite happy to set a nice steady pace on the club runs, charity events etc in this coming year and see if i could up the mileage from last year!


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2013)

Unless your club runs are a series of all out efforts with short recovery periods between them, then 50:50 sessions of this duration are not what you ought to be doing really. A club run (i.e. Sunday club run, not a training ride) by my definition will be completed at a fairly steady pace and mostly aerobically, what you are training in is a fairly anaerobic region.

To ride "better" on long rides, you want to be riding for longer durations in your aerobic zone and to help with going a bit faster, as you might not want to sit on the turbo or rollers riding for lots of hours, you might like to try some tempo (up 90% FTP/lactate threshold/corresponding HR figure - around 85% max HR generally) rides of up to about 2 hours or some sweet spot training, (sub-threshold, i.e. about 95% of your FTP/lactate limit/corresponding HR figure - high 80's% closing in on 90% max HR) intervals of 20-30 mins or so with a 10 min rest in between.

Don't under estimate the effort required to ride tempo for 2 hours, it is hard graft, might not seem hard at 1st but as the clock ticks, it will get progressively more uncomfortable, so don't over do it at the start, get your HR up to about 85% max and then sit there for 2 hours.

Both the tempo and sub-threshold zones are very good bang for your buck in terms of all round performance and will help to increase FTP.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Jan 2013)

2 hours of tempo on rollers. Shudder! lol. Better get some kick ass music ready.

Yeh mix it up too. If, like Robert says, you do just the one type of training you are limiting yourself.

Be sure to have fun too. I am beginning to hate indoor workouts. I MUST get outside for a decent ride. Going nuts. 

Snow has thawed though so won't be long now.........


----------



## Richard1537 (29 Jan 2013)

Really going to have to get the laptop out for a 2 hour session!! Thanks for the input tho guys, always good to hear what other recommend, everyday's a school day!!


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> *2 hours of tempo on rollers.* Shudder! lol. Better get some kick ass music ready.
> 
> Yeh mix it up too. If, like Robert says, you do just the one type of training you are limiting yourself.
> 
> ...


 
Done as much on the turbo last 2 Sundays, it is a real challenge, worse than a VO2 Max or Threshold session IMO. It sneaks up on you, 1st 90 mins, no problem, then smash!


----------



## Richard1537 (30 Jan 2013)

Nice steady 80 minutes last night at 80-80% of max HR, started to run out of time as i had to go away so had to cut it short but went pretty well all the same, i can see that 2 hours is going to be quite a push tho!!


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2013)

Well it will be a push yes, basically what you are going for on these tempo rides is the sort of effort you would be going at when on the front of a brisk club run. You can still chat, sort of, but in broken sentences rather than very easily.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Well it will be a push yes, basically what you are going for on these tempo rides is the sort of effort you would be going at when on the front of a brisk club run. You can still chat, sort of, but in broken sentences rather than very easily.


 and it never seems to hurt as much when you are out on the roads. There is little to hide the discomfort and pain when on turbo/rollers.
Anything more than 90 minutes on the turbo and i start to lose the feeling in certain areas. Mostly my soul.


----------



## Richard1537 (30 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> and it never seems to hurt as much when you are out on the roads. There is little to hide the discomfort and pain when on turbo/rollers.
> Anything more than 90 minutes on the turbo and i start to lose the feeling in certain areas. Mostly my soul.


 
Yeah totally agree, it would be easier if as you say you didn't start to go numb!!! Must lite up the laptop tomorrow evening, geta good film going and see if i can push near the 2 hours!!! More water bottles also required i think!!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Jan 2013)

Richard1537 said:


> Yeah totally agree, it would be easier if as you say you didn't start to go numb!!! Must lite up the laptop tomorrow evening, geta good film going and see if i can push near the 2 hours!!! More water bottles also required i think!!!


Make sure it's a manly film too. Notting hill just wouldn't cut the mustard.


----------



## Richard1537 (30 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Make sure it's a manly film too. Notting hill just wouldn't cut the mustard.


 
Very true!! I also have to be careful about laughing as it tends to induce the wobbles!!!!


----------



## Standoff (6 Feb 2013)

Well completed one hour without a break. Heart rate fine but lactic hurting after thirty...agony after fifty!
Seemed just as bad whatever speed/cadence!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Feb 2013)

Standoff, it's the only way to up your lactate threshold. Keep at it. The pain is a good pain.


----------



## Richard1537 (6 Feb 2013)

It's tough going, I think i need a fan cause i'm getting a bit on the warm side!! Biggest part of the problem is it gets a bit boring after 90 mins!!


----------



## Standoff (6 Feb 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Standoff, it's the only way to up your lactate threshold. Keep at it. The pain is a good pain.



Thing is I'm not anywhere near tired after an hour...it's just the pain. I went all out for last three minutes and strangely pain subsided but came back as I warmed down!
I hear pros use rollers to cool down and get rid of lactate! Not here. Lol. 
The pain is good now....at the time...not sure.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2013)

Richard1537 said:


> It's tough going, I think i need a fan cause i'm getting a bit on the warm side!! Biggest part of the problem is it gets a bit boring after 90 mins!!


It gets boring after 5mins


----------



## Herzog (9 Feb 2013)

I did 50 min sweetspot work today and my brain started to bleed from boredom. Roll on spring!


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2013)

I can't believe a couple of weeks ago I used them for 2hours; I usually go for a set distance (usually 10 miles) then I can pedal faster when I'm bored.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Feb 2013)

I ride the turbo about 7 hours a week. It is a little tedius on longer more constant sessions, i.e. 2.5 hour tempo ride but for interval training, I ride for 90-105 minutes and don't get bored.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Feb 2013)

I tend to be 60 minutes on the turbo. Once a week i might do 90 minutes. Really push myself on these sessions but follow a 3-4 hour plan weekly. Could push to 5 maybe but would go stir crazy. 

I tend to do the longer rides outside, rain or shine. P*ssing rain for 4 hours still beats a turbo for 4 hours! IMO.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Feb 2013)

I'll bet you have your rollers set up in the garage. When I moved my Kinetic up from the basement to the verandah the difference was amazing. I would encourage you to set up your rollers outside (under cover of course) dress appropriately and see if it changes your attitude.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (10 Feb 2013)

ayceejay said:


> I'll bet you have your rollers set up in the garage. When I moved my Kinetic up from the basement to the verandah the difference was amazing. I would encourage you to set up your rollers outside (under cover of course) dress appropriately and see if it changes your attitude.


Don't have anywhere to put them outside and under cover. Outside for me is outside i am afraid so i would be as well riding outside rather than getting wet on the rollers/turbo. 

I love the intensity of the turbo sessions. Without doubt have improved my power and pedalling action. Riding outside is not in the same league as rollers/turbo imo. Free's the soul.


----------



## Standoff (13 Feb 2013)

Snow again so another hour rollering. Far better. No pain till 50 minutes. Probably could have managed another half hour!
Maybe I'm getting fitter..


----------



## jdtate101 (13 Feb 2013)

I kinda have the opposite problem to the OP. I can't go hard enough on my rollers to really stretch myself. My rollers are the basic Elite Arion model with no resistance so I can easily hit 40mph+ in 53x11 pushing about 300W (I have a crank based PM on my bike), but this is about 105-110 cadence which is about as fast as I can go without things getting...dicey (bouncing about and weaving). Guess I really need resistance now.


----------

